# spouse visa and family reunification



## Peter_cph (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi all, I'm hoping you could fill me in on some of the questions I've got. 

Im a Danish citizen and I moved to Spain (Barcelona) a week ago. I got my NIE-number and social security number and bank account and I will sign contract tomorrow for my job that's starting in 2 weeks.

My wife is from Philippines and the whole idea of me moving here is that we could live here together.

So my questions are: where and how do I apply for a her visa? how does it work?
I have the idea that I as a EU-citizen, living and working in another EU country has got the right to get my wife over here and live with me, correct?

What documents exactly do I need to present, and where should I go and hand in the documents and invitation letter?
I'm guessing the list would look like this, but I would like to know if anything should be added:

*NIE-number card
*Social security number document
*My passport
*Marriage certificate 
*Contract from my job
*Contract from my appartment (that I'm going to rent asap)


should the marriage certificate be certified by the Danish consulate in Spain? we got married in Philippines and I already registred the marriage at the Danish authorities, by presenting the marriage certificate (I'm pretty sure I could get a print-out in English from Danish authoryties, but is that enough or do I need to go by the Danish consulate here in Barcelona)

My next question is about my adress here. at the moment I'm staying with friends and I don't really have an adress here yet. I'm hoping to get my own appartment tomorrow. So where do I go and register that I'm actually living in Spain? I guess I would need to present a proof that I'm living here, in order to invite my wife, right?

is it necessary to have an actual adress or could I just invite her and tell the adress where I'm staying with friends at the moment?

Is it a normal tourist visa that she will get? I understood that it's sort of a special visa because we are married and there are a few things that are different from a normal tourist visa: like she would have the right to an answer within 2 weeks of applying, and no need for travel insurrance etc.
Once she is here on that tourist visa, we will be able to apply for family reunification, is that correct?

So basically I just need to know where to go and what documents to bring in order to invite my wife over. Any imputs are greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Peter_cph said:


> Hi all, I'm hoping you could fill me in on some of the questions I've got.
> 
> Im a Danish citizen and I moved to Spain (Barcelona) a week ago. I got my NIE-number and social security number and bank account and I will sign contract tomorrow for my job that's starting in 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

firstly you need to register as resident & on the padrón - use the address you're living at , obviously

your wife can enter Spain on a normal tourist visa & then you apply for her residency - others on the forum have done this & could tell you what they had to provide but the _extranjería_ where _you_ register yourself will tell you precisely what _they _require


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, as Xaviachica says, you have be empadronado here in Barcelona first, because it's one of the things you will need for residency. You register on the padron at your nearest government office. and then when you have your contract, go to Extranjeria. I think you need an appointment (cita previa), which you can do online. 
Your marriage certificate needs to be Apostilled and translated to Spanish. Since you got married in the Phillipines, it has to come from there.
Your wife just needs a short term Schengen visa from the Phillipines.


----------



## Peter_cph (Oct 11, 2013)

Thank you both very much for the answer!

So today I went to the local government office and got some documents that my landlord will help me fill out in order to do the empadronado thing.

I tried to ask the lady in the office where the immigration office is located, but its difficult because none of the goverment offices I have been to could speak much english. She didn't know what I was talking about 

So you are saying I should get the marriage-certificate translated to spanish. At the Spanish embassy in Philippines they asked for the marriage certificate to be verified by the Danish embassy in Spain.... That would be a fairly easy proces but it costs 109euros. I'm not concerned about that amount of money, but is it really necessary or could I just have an officiel translation made in Spanish? The marriage certificate is written in english so it shouldn't be a big deal getting it translated.

Today the unthinkable happened that my work contract actually got cancelled. Do I need to have a job here in order to invite my wife? I will most likely be able to get another contract within 1 month from now.

Any help is much appreciated! 
Thanks


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

You will need to register as a resident here before you can register your wife. That means to show a work contract, or a sum of money, 6000 euros per person, I think, and healthcare provision. If you are working and paying into the system, then you are already covered.
I don't know about your question about your marriage certificate,, but what is clear is that to use it for your Spanish residency, it has to be translated into Spanish, and probably Apostilled by the Phillipine government. You were married in the Phillipines, right?
Anyway, try going to the website for making an appointment , cita previa extranjeria, and make an appointment now, even if you're not ready with all the paperwork. You might have to wait a month or more.


----------



## Peter_cph (Oct 11, 2013)

elisa31bcn said:


> You will need to register as a resident here before you can register your wife. That means to show a work contract, or a sum of money, 6000 euros per person, I think, and healthcare provision. If you are working and paying into the system, then you are already covered.
> I don't know about your question about your marriage certificate,, but what is clear is that to use it for your Spanish residency, it has to be translated into Spanish, and probably Apostilled by the Phillipine government. You were married in the Phillipines, right?
> Anyway, try going to the website for making an appointment , cita previa extranjeria, and make an appointment now, even if you're not ready with all the paperwork. You might have to wait a month or more.


we are aplaying under the speciel EU law of free movement in EU (which includes family members)
So with this, do I really need to show work contract? I already got my NIE-number. In the visa application form it is stated that they need to see mariage certificate and copy of my ID-card (my NIE-number card)... but not really anything else as far as I can see.

So how and where do I register for residency? Is that the same thing as getting the "empadronado" fixed ? Will I be able to fix this without having a working contract?
thanks again! it is really much appreciated!


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, as an EU citizen you have the right to free movement, but the Spanish government has certain requisites to register as a resident which have to do with financials, and healthcare.
You can stay without a work contract, but you will have to prove you are economically
independent, i.e. sufficient funds to support you and your wife.
Check out the Fax at the beginning of the forum. The office is Extranjeria, it's not the same as the place you register on the padron.


----------



## Peter_cph (Oct 11, 2013)

Elisa, thanks so much for the info.
Im hoping to get a new contract at the end of this week. But if I don't I guess I would have to go for the "sufficient funds" thing, in order to get my wife here as soon as possible, as we have already been away from each other for almost 3 month now.

I've actually got the equevalent of 12.000 euros in my bank in Denmark. So do you think a bank statement is enough or would the bank statement need to be translated, perhaps even converted (we dont use euros in denmark)? Or do I even need to transfer the money to my spanish bank?

For the moment I've got an international travel health insurance that will cover "the same way as it covers citizents of the country I visit"
would that be sufficient? It runs out by the end of the month, but I could easily renew it.

Just to get it right, I need to be registred as residency of Spain inorder to invite my wife on a visa. Now Im only talking about the visa. because when the time come that we're going to apply for family reunification, I'm very sure I have a work contract. 
I checked the the sticky thread here in the Spain forum and its very helpfull regarding getting registred here. I will look into that asap.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Peter_cph said:


> Elisa, thanks so much for the info.
> Im hoping to get a new contract at the end of this week. But if I don't I guess I would have to go for the "sufficient funds" thing, in order to get my wife here as soon as possible, as we have already been away from each other for almost 3 month now.
> 
> *I've actually got the equevalent of 12.000 euros in my bank in Denmark. *So do you think a bank statement is enough or would the bank statement need to be translated, perhaps even converted (we dont use euros in denmark)? Or do I even need to transfer the money to my spanish bank?
> ...


they want the money to be in a bank account in Spain - & you'd need local health insurance, not tourist


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

Just to get her visa to travel here, I'm not sure if the requirements are the same as for residency. You'd have to ask the Spanish Embassy in Manila.


----------



## Peter_cph (Oct 11, 2013)

so now I have made an appointment in the office to apply for my residency registration certificate, (extranjeros)

The appointment is in about 2 weeks from now.
I will not be able to get my work contract on time for this appointment, so Im planning on applying as "a person with sufficient funds"
I will transfer 13.000 to my Spanish bank and bring a printout as a proof. And I will make a health insurrance that is acknowledges for that purpose. 

With the reciept I get on that day, I will use it to apply for my wife's visa.

Is that plan realistic?

Can anyone tell me the exact amount I need, to apply as person with sufficient funds? I tried google it but I have a hard time finding the answer. (I believe the minimum would be equavilent to one persons Spanish welfare money for a year, is that correct, and how much is that?)

Im very sure that once my wife gets here I will already have a work contract. 
would I then need to change my application for my own residency, and apply again as employed person? 

would the working contract be usefull when we are going to apply for my wife's 5-years residency?


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

I believe the amount is 6000 per person, but these things are never an exact science in Spain, with all the different bureaucracies, so your 13,000 seems ok.
I wouldn't think it would matter whether you are self-sufficient or with a contract when it comes to your wife's residency. She's eligible either way, but it would make a difference to the healthcare issue, if you're working and paying into the system.


----------



## Peter_cph (Oct 11, 2013)

ok Elisa, it sounds good if that amount I've got will do! 


About health insurance:
I'm hoping to find one that I will be able to cancel and get some money back, once I get a job and my employer will pay my health insurance.

Are there any other things I should be aware of now, or can I finally sit back and relax while waiting for my appointment regarding residency?

oh and btw, is it likely that my wife will be able to get a multible entry visa?
she is hoping to go back to her homecountry for one week in the beginning of May, because her best friend is getting married. And immidiatly after that return to Spain.
We expect to be waiting for the answer of her residency apply, on the time she wants to go on holiday out of EU...


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Peter_cph said:


> About health insurance:
> I'm hoping to find one that I will be able to cancel and get some money back, once I get a job and my employer will pay my health insurance.


I think you're going to have trouble with this. Normally you sign an annual contract for health insurance so you are legally required to stay on for the whole year. You may pay monthly, but it's not a month to month contract. And just so you know, you have to give a minimum of 2 months notice if and when you decide to cancel. 

I'm puzzled about why the rush to sign on to the foreigner's register? You have 90 days - surely you'll have your work contract before then? And if not, I'd be VERY nervous about that employer. They can write up a contract for you in one day, so why aren't they doing it? With that contract you'd have national health insurance, and so would your wife when she arrives. 



Peter_cph said:


> oh and btw, is it likely that my wife will be able to get a multible entry visa?
> she is hoping to go back to her homecountry for one week in the beginning of May, because her best friend is getting married. And immidiatly after that return to Spain.
> We expect to be waiting for the answer of her residency apply, on the time she wants to go on holiday out of EU...


It could be tricky for your wife to travel outside of Spain while she's waiting for her residency papers to go through. I've asked about this at my local foreigner's office, and they told me that I shouldn't. However they said that in case of emergency I could ask for a special certificate to take with me. I'd need to request the certificate several weeks in advance. I'd definitely ask about this at your local foreigner's office because things could have changed, and also because things might work differently at each individual office.


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

As far as the visa goes, I think that your wife will have to ask if it is a multiple entry or not.
Since she is applying for a Schengen visa to enter, it is possible that within the time frame of the visa, it allows for it.
Concerning health insurance, you won't get any money back, but try to find an inexpensive plan where you pay by the month. Then you will have to give notice to cancel, but it wouldn't be a ton on money.


----------



## Peter_cph (Oct 11, 2013)

So I just got a phonecall from the company I was hoping will hire me.
Good news, tomorrow morning I will sign a trainee contract, for a 2 week paid training, after which I will be evaluated and probably sign another (work)contract in the end of my training.

So will this trainee contract be enough for me to bring for my appointment to apply residency?
I'm still planning to bring a bankstatement, just in case.

My training will start march 3rd, and my appointment to apply for residency is scheduled on february 18th.

but is it adviceable that I still make a health-insurance?
Im quite sure my trainee contract includes medical insurance though....

Will all this work out even though my trainee contract is only valid for 2 weeks?

@kalohi, the reason for my rush is that I havent seen my wife for several months and we are hoping to settle all this ASAP


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Peter_cph said:


> So I just got a phonecall from the company I was hoping will hire me.
> Good news, tomorrow morning I will sign a trainee contract, for a 2 week paid training, after which I will be evaluated and probably sign another (work)contract in the end of my training.
> 
> So will this trainee contract be enough for me to bring for my appointment to apply residency?
> ...


I very much doubt a 2 week contract will cover you for residency

they want to know that you can support yourself long term

I'd be very surprised if the 2 week contract carried health cover too


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I very much doubt a 2 week contract will cover you for residency
> 
> they want to know that you can support yourself long term
> 
> I'd be very surprised if the 2 week contract carried health cover too


Are there requirements such as work and healthcare for anyone to be a resident in Spain? Once I get my Spanish citizenship, does this mean I need to apply to be a resident?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Are there requirements such as work and healthcare for anyone to be a resident in Spain? Once I get my Spanish citizenship, does this mean I need to apply to be a resident?


no - as a Spanish national you'll have the right to live here afaik

even citizens of other EU countries now have to prove income & healthcare to register as resident now though


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> no - as a Spanish national you'll have the right to live here afaik
> 
> even citizens of other EU countries now have to prove income & healthcare to register as resident now though


Xabiachica, thank you for clarifying that so quickly. It never occurred to me that I had to apply to be a resident until reading this thread. Now I can breathe again. :cool2:


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Peter_cph said:


> So I just got a phonecall from the company I was hoping will hire me.
> Good news, tomorrow morning I will sign a trainee contract, for a 2 week paid training, after which I will be evaluated and probably sign another (work)contract in the end of my training.
> 
> So will this trainee contract be enough for me to bring for my appointment to apply residency?
> ...



It seems unlikely that the "two week" contract would be sufficient or that it would include medical insurance, but you might get lucky if they don't read it thoroughly!

As to the proof of funds, it's most often been 600€ per month/ per person going into a Spanish bank account regularly and sometimes 6000€ savings per person in Spanish bank, but I think just the 6000€ alone has been mentioned once or twice as having been accepted in some areas.


----------



## Peter_cph (Oct 11, 2013)

about getting the "offical invitation letter" that I need to get from my local Spanish police staion, in order to invite my wife over on tourist visa. 
what are the requirements?

what I have:
my passport
my NIE-card
my social security number/document
my EMPADRONAMIENTO document that I got when I registred my address
original marriage certificate in english, and a copy verified by Philippines authoryties
Documentation from my homecountry that our marriage has been registred there, (in english)

what I dont have:
Marriage certificate translated to Spanish
Lease contract with my name on it, of the place I live.

*would I need to bring the certificate of marriage, translated to spanish?
*and do I need to have a lease contract for the place I live? (or is my empadronamiento document enough?)

*anything else that I need to bring, just to get the invitation letter?
*Can I get the invitation letter on the same day?
*Can I scan it and email it to my wife and/or Spanish embassy in Philippines, or do I need to send the original paper instead by mail?

gosh, I thought getting the invitation letter was a minor detail that could be filled in on an online document... I mean, I meet the requirements that the Spanish embassy asks for... like English version of my homecountry's verification of the marriage certificate, adress in Spain, proof of sufficient funds etc.

but it seems like its not that easy to get that letter of invitation 

Im hoping to get the invitation letter on tuesday when I got an offday from work, and still be able to make it to my 12:30pm appointment at the extranjero office for my residence card.


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

i doubt that anyone here on this forum is knowledgable enough in immigration to give you an intelligent reply to what is needed for your invitation letter. But I would bet that a document you are using here that is crucial to your application would need to be officially translated. You will have to get it translated anyway when you apply for her residency here. There are many official translators here in Barcelona. I got a list from the American Consulate when I needed one for my documents.. It took about 3 or 4 days and cost 30 euros.


----------



## Peter_cph (Oct 11, 2013)

I get your point about only bringing tranlated documents.
But I cant seem to find anywhere, what doucments exactly I need to bring.

I would assume that since the Spanish embassy in Philippines wants to see the original marriage certificate, along with a document in English from my homecountry, that recognizes our marriage, then why on earth would Spanish police even need to see a proof of our marriage?
Im only guessing when I thought I might need mariage certificate to get the invitation letter done. its quite hard to find any info about it (at least with my humanly Google skills)

When inviting people on a tourist visa from many other European countries, the invitation letter is just a form you fill out online and email to the embassy. but not in Spain it would seem


----------



## Peter_cph (Oct 11, 2013)

yes I did 
however, first attempt failed because the embassy needed a statement from my homecountry, Denmark, that says we are married. (with both our names on it) And the offices in Denmark are not able to provide that document for some crazy reason.
However we got the document made by Danish consulate in Barcelona (cost 125euros)
when she had that paper along with invitation letter, she got her visa in 3 working days.

Now we are applying her 5 years residency here, but we still need a document from Philippines that are now being procesed. But we have enough time for that as shes got a 3 month visa.

ps. the visa was not free. but I think coffeemoney was involved...


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

It takes forever.

We bought a flat and the balance in the spanish bank is more than 22000 euros but the immigration officer won't accept. They need the bank certificate for the last 3 months!

The bank showed the average balance from dec to feb is 16000.

You need to transfer money to the bank every month at least 3 months.

You cannot just put a lot of money once.

I applied the residency with all docs but still need to wait for 7 weeks. I am in Alicante. 

I am not sure whether they will reject me or not


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

It is better check with the immigration dept. where you live.

Let your wife ask the Spanish Consulate in her own country. Every country is different. I got my visa in one day. But it takes many many weeks in Spain. The man we met is not interested in the balance of my account and need the average balance of the last 3 months! 

Also the translated marriage certificate stamped by Spanish Embassy has to be less than 3 months old! They won't copy for you at all. You have to copy Every Page of your wife's passport.They won't speak even one English word.

It is a nightmare!


----------

